
E Ink creates JustWrite technology for drawing with no latency - kozmonaut
https://goodereader.com/blog/e-paper/e-ink-creates-justwrite-technology-for-drawing-with-no-latency
======
joezydeco
How does this differ from the Boogie Board you can buy in toy stores right
now? Just the larger size?

[https://www.myboogieboard.com/](https://www.myboogieboard.com/)

------
eveningcoffee
Is it digitalized or this is just a dumb board?

------
camelNotation
0ms is ALMOST better than Apple Pencil? Almost?

Apple Pencil has a 20ms response time. Try not to fanboy so hard, you might
hurt yourself.

